# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Προσωπική ασφάλεια και πληροφορίες

## wiresounds

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τελευταία σε όλο και μεγαλύτερο βαθμό, κυρίως νέοι χρήστες ανακοινώνουν στο forum, χάριν συνεννοήσεως με άλλους χρήστες, προσωπικές τους πληροφορίες. Προφανώς δεν γνωρίζουν *τους κινδύνους* που εγκυμονεί μια τέτοια ενέργειά τους. Το forum σε γενικές γραμμές είναι το ψηφιακό ανάλογο μιας εφημερίδας αγγελιών, στην οποία βέβαια δεν βάζουμε αγγελίες δημοσιεύοντας που μένουμε, γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε ποίος μπορεί να την διαβάσει ! 

Όπως έχει αναφερθεί και άλλη φορά παρακαλείστε να *ΜΗΝ* δημοσιεύεται :
 ::  Το τηλέφωνό σας
 ::  Την διεύθυνσή σας
 ::  Εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά ή ιδιομορφίες του σπιτιού σας
 ::  Τον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό σας
 ::  Κλπ

Για τα παραπάνω μπορείτε να ανακοινώνεται προς τους ενδιαφερόμενους να επικοινωνούν μαζί σας με *PM* και έτσι να τους στέλνετε αυτές τις πληροφορίες.

Καλά και ασφαλή wireless links

----------

